# Zilla Killas + WSBS + Friends (take 2)



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0141 8478 46

layball:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0141 8478 46
> 
> layball:


Aren't you a little early on this one Kipp?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Aren't you a little early on this one Kipp?


I am on vacation next week so I had to fire today.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Premature... you say?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I am on vacation next week so I had to fire today.


Not a valid excuse Kipp. If Shawn can bomb from Aruba, you could have figured something out for getting it on on Monday


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... So are we supposed to start launching then?

Llamas are such bad time keepers...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Hmm... So are we supposed to start launching then?
> 
> Llamas are such bad time keepers...


We are ZK...we tend to launch in waves anyway. "Launch date" in ZK speak is roughly translated to "fire when ever you want"...LOL


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Kipp is showing the rest of the crew up! Shouldn't that be considered treason? Can't wait to see the Damage Kipp!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I myyyyyy gosh.



We did it again.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't know if this is acceptable... You may play it all loosey goosey in llama town but us squids prefer to run a tight and accurate deployment schedule. I think you just doomed an extra llama or two with you actions. 

Will report back at the correct launch time.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I don't know if this is acceptable... You may play it all loosey goosey in llama town but us squids prefer to run a tight and accurate deployment schedule. I think you just doomed an extra llama or two with you actions.
> 
> Will report back at the correct launch time.


Make the llamas pay David! Crank up that ass dryer and let them have it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Make the llamas pay David! Crank up that ass dryer and let them have it.


Yeah, I hope that it gets so hot that it synges your short hairs!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Any bomber who let's something as trivial as the timing of his annual family vacation interfere with a launch sequence, particularly on a bombing he has in fact himself scheduled, truly needs to find another vocation. 

Or look for work in the government. :ss

Squids on schedule, with David here as the enforcer to ensure we remain so.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Obviously you guys haven't yet figured out (_much to my amazement, I'll say_) that our Captain Kipp .... well... marches to the beat of a different drummer so to speak!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

We do like doing things in waves....gives the target time to think it is over and then.....:target:more destruction....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

The only "waves" that ZK rides are peristaltic.

:ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Obviously you guys haven't yet figured out (_much to my amazement, I'll say_) that our Captain Kipp .... well... marches to the beat of a different drummer so to speak!


The lack of unit discipline and cohesion is duly noted.

However, as a unit, all the llamas are to be held responsible for the shortcomings of each other (even captain llama). So as a unit, the punishment for captain llamas premature launch will fall upon the heads of other llamas who failed to keep their leader in check.

Much like Private Pyle, you can thank him after I have left.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> The only "waves" that ZK rides are peristaltic.
> 
> :ss


I am beginning to hate it when Terry speaks as well...

For those like me!
*Definition of PERISTALSIS*

*:* successive waves of involuntary contraction passing along the walls of a hollow muscular structure (as the esophagus or intestine) and forcing the contents onward

So basically, if I read this right, he is saying that our waves produce shit...I don't know why he couldn't just say that! layball:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I am beginning to hate it when Terry speaks as well...
> 
> For those like me!
> *Definition of PERISTALSIS*
> ...


Close, but no cigar! Anyone riding a peristaltic wave IS the shit.

(while *the results* of your waves are some mighty fine smokes!)

:biggrin1:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Close, but no cigar! Anyone riding a peristaltic wave, IS the shit.
> 
> :biggrin1:


Well... To be more accurate they are on their way to becoming shit. Not quite there yet. But it is a unstoppable certainty.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well now that didn't take long to turn around now did it??

PS - thanks for the definition we all wanted to know but were afraid to ask Kipp / even though so thoroughly misinterpreted by one of the squids!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well now that didn't take long to turn around now did it??
> 
> PS - thanks for the definition we all wanted to know but were afraid to ask Kipp / even though so thoroughly misinterpreted by one of the squids!


Those guys are just too busy lapping up the end reults of said "wave" to really have a good grasp on anything...drunk on poo is what they are!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Soon to be drunk on post office fumes as these bombs start flying. :tease:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Not seeing any launch confirmations from the llamas...

I know Hannibal spoke of launching on time over here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/293547-because-llamas-cant-keep-time.html But not seeing anything else... Tsk Tsk.

All :blah: and no :kicknuts:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David, I gave up on this llama thread - who knows when it would be updated, if at all? I'll post to your legit thread, thanks.

*ZKs KEEP TIME LIKE A DALI CLOCK!*

:ss


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here goes one (on time)
9405503699300144747471


Oh. And a mystery bomb too!
9405503699300144747495


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Here goes one (on time)
> 9405503699300144747471
> 
> Oh. And a mystery bomb too!
> 9405503699300144747495


mystery bomb??? i love it, cant wait to see who it hits


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> mystery bomb??? i love it, cant wait to see who it hits


IM saying a prayer right now that my mailbox gets hit with a nuclear bomb

:rapture:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> The only "waves" that ZK rides are peristaltic.
> 
> :ss


hey now. some of us ride real waves from time to time

oh and I think I sent out something for this


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Delivered, June 27, 2011, 9:25 am, CALIFORNIA, MD 20619


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You Z-Gangsta's aint as sneaky as you thing you is... zizzy, schnizzy, all that... over and out


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Vicini said:


> hey now. some of us ride real waves from time to time
> 
> oh and I think I sent out something for this


Yeah, but you're not sure, right? 'Cause you're ZK and always off schedule, or launching "whenever". You better check again.... :smile:

_<But in other words, oops!>_


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, but you're not sure, right? 'Cause you're ZK and always off schedule, or launching "whenever". You better check again.... :smile:
> 
> _<But in other words, oops!>_


All the sun we get around here and all the eye candy down by the beach has fried my brain. I'm never sure what I've done.


----------

